# Big geese, average guns



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Here is today's haul. No 20, 28, or 410 bore guns, just good old 12 gauge 1 1/2 oz load of BB was shot today....









I had me, my son, and a really good friend that has only hunted ducks a time or two, and never pulled the trigger on a goose. It took a half dozen flocks to shoot at before he finally connected, but he was able to finally connect on a double. I'm glad to see they started hitting my late season field. It's been a rough and slow year so far, but happy to finally have had a good productive shoot today. A few straighter shots and it would have been an easy 3 man limit. Finished with 10 geese and a band (from Brigham City area). Think he's hooked for life!!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Excellent!8) I missed 2 of those suckers yesterday. They came in stealth mode and surprised me.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> Excellent!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha!! That's what my buddy said. He is a big game nut and didn't know what to expect. He kept saying how he couldn't believe how these big birds can sneak up on us. Every time we were looking one direction today, they would come in from behind dead quiet. Then it was those OH SH!+ moments, they are right on us, and dive for the blinds. Makes it fun that way though.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

nice pile boss!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

goosefreak said:


> nice pile boss!


Thanks Buddy!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice! How do you like that Auto 5? I really like the way they shoulder, I'm a pump guy but if I was looking at an auto that one would be #1 on the list. Good job on the honkers!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

utahbigbull said:


> Here is today's haul. No 20, 28, or 410 bore guns, just good old 12 gauge 1 1/2 oz load of BB was shot today.... _O\\
> 
> I had me, my son, and a really good friend that has only hunted ducks a time or two, and never pulled the trigger on a goose. It took a half dozen flocks to shoot at before he finally connected, but he was able to finally connect on a double. I'm glad to see they started hitting my late season field. It's been a rough and slow year so far, but happy to finally have had a good productive shoot today. A few straighter shots and it would have been an easy 3 man limit. Finished with 10 geese and a band (from Brigham City area). Think he's hooked for life!! :grin:


If you're around the area you live, you should see a lot of geese moving through there this week. It seems everything is moving out up north in my fields.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> If you're around the area you live, you should see a lot of geese moving through there this week. It seems everything is moving out up north in my fields.


Thanks for the heads up hoss!!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Pumpgunner said:


> Nice! How do you like that Auto 5? I really like the way they shoulder, I'm a pump guy but if I was looking at an auto that one would be #1 on the list. Good job on the honkers!


 So far, I have been LOVING it!!!!! It shoulders like a dream and really gets the job done in the cold as long as I do my part in keeping it clean. The only thing I have found I don't like, is that I really have to keep removing, clean, lube, and anti-seizing my chokes.

They seem to take very little to get them seized in the barrel. I run a Carlson's and PM code black goose chokes. I don't know if the factory chokes have the same issue, but I bet they do. I have had a few close calls getting mine stuck but have been able to work them and get them out. A guy I know had to buy a barrel because his got completely seized in. He snapped all of his choke wrenches then swelled the end of the barrel trying to use a pipe extractor.

I never had this issue with either me or my son's Nova's


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

utahbigbull said:


> So far, I have been LOVING it!!!!! It shoulders like a dream and really gets the job done in the cold as long as I do my part in keeping it clean. The only thing I have found I don't like, is that I really have to keep removing, clean, lube, and anti-seizing my chokes.
> 
> They seem to take very little to get them seized in the barrel. I run a Carlson's and PM code black goose chokes. I don't know if the factory chokes have the same issue, but I bet they do. I have had a few close calls getting mine stuck but have been able to work them and get them out. A guy I know had to buy a barrel because his got completely seized in. He snapped all of his choke wrenches then swelled the end of the barrel trying to use a pipe extractor.
> 
> I never had this issue with either me or my son's Nova's


It would be interesting to know if the factory chokes have the same issue. Was the guy who bought a new barrel using factory or aftermarket tubes?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

paddler213 said:


> It would be interesting to know if the factory chokes have the same issue. Was the guy who bought a new barrel using factory or aftermarket tubes?


Pretty sure it was an aftermarket choke as well. The factory Invector DS chokes do have a compression seal on the far inner part of the choke tube sealing off any powder residue, but moisture can still get into the outter tip end where the threads of the choke and barrel are. I can shoot trap all summer with no issue. But as soon as she sees any moisture, they like to corrode and stick.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Just another reason to use factory choke tubes. I don't believe aftermarket tubes offer any advantage under field conditions.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Trying to get after some geese this week. Nice shoot!

My Beretta Xtrema had a seized up factory choke tube. Never could get it out and ended up sending it to a guy in California who threaded in a nice Remington choke. I believe it can happen to any choke in the environment/conditions conducive to good waterfowl hunting


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

freepunk said:


> Trying to get after some geese this week. Nice shoot!
> 
> My Beretta Xtrema had a seized up factory choke tube. Never could get it out and ended up sending it to a guy in California who threaded in a nice Remington choke. I believe it can happen to any choke in the environment/conditions conducive to good waterfowl hunting


Probably a good idea to remove, clean and replace your choke tubes after a hunt in inclement weather. Never had a stuck tube myself. Knock on wood!


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

When testing my 13hw the factory mod was not as tight as my Carlson.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I had a factory modified tube seize in my browning gold barrel. I took it to a local gunsmith and he worked with it for a few days using solvents and heat. He did get it out and only charged me $5. What a deal! 

I have found the extended chokes to be easier to break loose, I use a carlson in my sx3 and have never had a problem with it seizing. I always loosen the choke before it goes in the case though, and I only hand tighten it when it comes out of the case.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> Probably a good idea to remove, clean and replace your choke tubes after a hunt in inclement weather. Never had a stuck tube myself. Knock on wood!


Agree! What fowl said is the trick. I never worried about it with my trusty rusty BPS but definitely treat it different now.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> I had a factory modified tube seize in my browning gold barrel. I took it to a local gunsmith and he worked with it for a few days using solvents and heat. He did get it out and only charged me $5. What a deal!
> 
> I have found the extended chokes to be easier to break loose, I use a carlson in my sx3 and have never had a problem with it seizing. I always loosen the choke before it goes in the case though, and I only hand tighten it when it comes out of the case.


I'm just wondering if there is anything you could use to very lightly coat the threads with that would keep them from seizing up.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> I'm just wondering if there is anything you could use to very lightly coat the threads with that would keep them from seizing up.


Breech plug grease


----------



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

I use mil-comm mc3000 to lube my choke tubes as well as the my guns and it works like a dream. If you use it just make sure to clean with alcohol before you use it to get any old lube off the metal


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> I'm just wondering if there is anything you could use to very lightly coat the threads with that would keep them from seizing up.


I'm sure any grease would work, moly, bicycle, Mobile 1, outboard engine, etc. Anything that prevents water intrusion will prevent sticking. I haven't paid much attention to my choke tubes and have never had a problem. But I don't hunt in the rain or drop my gun in the water, either.

Bicycle grease should be particularly good. I use it to grease the carbon fiber drags on my saltwater fishing reels. This is it:

http://www.amazon.com/Finish-Line-Premium-Grease-Fluoropolymer/dp/B002L5YYYA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1450807432&sr=8-2&keywords=bicycle+grease


----------



## Joh Fredersen (Sep 24, 2013)

Try throwing a little Teflon plumbers tape on the threads of your choke tube, then a very little GREASE (not oil).
Been using that method for a couple years after I saw it suggested on the Patternmaster website, and choke tubes go in, come out, and stay put better.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Joh Fredersen said:


> Try throwing a little Teflon plumbers tape on the threads of your choke tube, then a very little GREASE (not oil).
> Been using that method for a couple years after I saw it suggested on the Patternmaster website, and choke tubes go in, come out, and stay put better.


The Finish Line grease I mentioned is teflon based. Gotta be easier and better than tape.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I've been using industrial grade copper based anti-sieze. It has been doing good as long as I take it out and clean up the bores and threads every couple weeks.

Our Nova's on the other hand.... Haven't had to touch them with any sort of lube on the choke tube in years!


----------

